
Rap Music Ditches Dollars for the Cash App Mobile Payment System - benryon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dont-venmo-iggy-azalea-cash-app-rules-rap-11565191206?mod=rsswn
======
news_to_me
Sweet, hopefully people are realizing that Cash is the better app. Venmo has
that weird public feed that no one wants — Cash is almost flawless.

~~~
Chris_Chambers
Venmo are cunts, they banned me for life and refused to explain and basically
treated me like a terrorist. All I did was send money to various people once
in awhile to be nice to them. That was it. I hadn’t even used Venmo for 3
months when they banned me out of the blue with a menacing email about how my
activity set off red flags. Like they really went out of their way to be dicks
for no reason, it was astonishing. If anyone from Venmo is reading this, go
fuck yourselves.

~~~
JaleDarvis
Why would you send money to people just to be nice?

------
jsgo
Seems to be a bit of a non-issue. They're marketing their material to a
younger audience so it is why Snapchat, Instagram, etc. get mentions because
that is what the audience is into. What would probably make it a more
interesting case is if the rappers mentioning Cash App are backers of it (or
receive some kind of incentive from the company) I guess.

Jay-Z (and I would imagine others) has been doing this kind of thing for
years: giving a hat tip to whatever ventures they're somehow involved in so
that the rap advertises (advertisements that people actually go for) some
other revenue stream for them.

Smart moves, really.

~~~
henryfjordan
Rappers (particularly Jay-Z) are famous for getting involved in Alcohol
brands. Make a song/music video featuring the brand heavily and watch sales
skyrocket.

[https://theboombox.com/15-rappers-that-dominated-alcohol-
ind...](https://theboombox.com/15-rappers-that-dominated-alcohol-industry/)

------
aznpwnzor
I do a lot of hardware sales online and often exchanging identities is a way
to increase trust amongst buyer and seller.

This article holds up to my observation that black people use cash app and
white people use venmo.

~~~
flatline
On the one hand I'm not entirely sure why you're getting downvoted. On the
other hand I'm not entirely sure what point you're trying to make. If it's
just casual racial stereotyping then I guess that accounts for the downvotes.
But I thought you may have a broader point about the meaning of trust in
ethnic/racial communities in there somewhere, it's unclear.

~~~
StavrosK
Why is it racial stereotyping that different communities would use different
apps? As an external observer, it sometimes seems to me that one can't mention
race in the US without inviting the allusion of racism.

------
repsilat
This article made my morning the other day for these lovely excerpts:

> _“I just wanna know your name and your Cash App / It ain’t trick-trick-
> trickin’, you can have that,” Mr. Bentley soliloquizes on his track,
> referring to a more efficient way to tip an exotic dancer for her services._

and

> _Rapper Brandon [...] called it out in a recent mixtape. The name of the
> song mentioning Cash App, “Shake It Move It,” can be printed in The Wall
> Street Journal. The lyrics cannot._

------
thomble
We used to call these kinds of artists "sell-outs."

~~~
scarface74
RUN DMC - one of the forefathers of rap was rapping about “My Adidas” in the
early 80s.

Nelly was rapping about his “Air Force Ones” in the 90s and how he “needs two
pair”.

~~~
DisruptiveDave
For the record, DMC were not sponsored or incentivized by adidas until well
after the song was produced and distributed. Basically adidas jumped on an
existing trend.

~~~
scarface74
Let’s go with another example “freek a leek” a popular southern rap club song
that never crossed over. He even admitted it. “Now I got to give a shout out
to Seagrams Gin, cause I'm drinkin' it and they payin' me for it.”

This has been going on forever in hip hop.

[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2005/jul/11/mondaymediasec...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2005/jul/11/mondaymediasection.advertising)

